# Fence treatments



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've ordered some new fence panels. Nothing fancy - just standard overlap fence panels to replace the current ones. They're in a nice orangey-yellow colour which I'm keen to maintain since it brightens up the garden.

Is there any value in some sort of fence treatment to maintain the look? I thought it would be a good idea to do the treatment before fitting.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Most new panels will have been treated already. This should keep your panel looking good for a couple of years. Adding extra protection now will do no harm :thumb:

Pound stretcher have an offer on .. Ronseal one coat timber care, 5 litres £3.99 various colours available.


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

We have just bought a new shed that is protected, reading the information fully it states the protection is temporary and only designed to last 4-6 weeks so that you have a chance to put on your own protection.

The fence we have also just put up, non panel type were all pressure treated, have no colour, but dont need to be treated.

They all have had a couple of coats of ronseal protection added. All done before installation to make things at little easier. 

If you want to make the fence panels last longer look at fitting gravel boards to the bottom, its the moisture from the ground that seems to cause most damage.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry to say that ronseal is a load of rubbish , done all our fences with it and it pretty much washes off with water , compare the price to decent paint etc its pennys , cheaper than bottled water or pop

you need a spirit based one to have any effect...the others are little more than coloured water


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

In contrary to that I stained a pergola last year with cheap ronseal stain from home bargains, and it looks as good as the day it was done.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds like it's a standard natural cedar colour, which looks orangey. 

I've bought oil for my deck to do and will see what it's like on the fence too.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

New engine oil to maintain its color, cheaper than any paint or old engine to maintain it for free!! My Dad has a 35 year old fence, maintained with old petrol engine oil..


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Already have gravel boards. I've no idea how long the existing fences have been in place but they're breaking down. I was looking at barrettine products but when you add up the amount of preserver and oil required for seven 5ft by 6ft fence panels, the cost is not far off the price of the fences.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive just put up 9 new panels , gonna leave em as is and jet wash off any green that apprears over winter , if you add up treating em every year and the labour you might as well just replace once they look tired


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If you are going to use engine oil, then get hold of some creosote and mix it with that.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Given creosote is banned, I was contemplating creocote.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

stealthwolf said:


> Given creosote is banned, I was contemplating creocote.


I have no clue what creocote is but creosote is still available for 'professional users' if you happen to know a man in such a position.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> I have no clue what creocote is but creosote is still available for 'professional users' if you happen to know a man in such a position.


can buy it online as long as long as its for a pro to use :thumb:


----------

